# cleaning



## Tony14 (May 15, 2005)

Has anyone tried putting polident or some other retainer/denture cleaner inside their bottles while there soaking? I'm thinking of trying it but am wondering if anyone has a reason for me not to.


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 15, 2005)

I tried it years back, doesn't hurt anything, didn't help much either.


----------



## Tony14 (May 15, 2005)

Well I'll try it tonight see how it works.


----------



## wvbottlehead (May 15, 2005)

it'll probably help with the dirt etc., but the haze/fog & ground stain will need a tumble..


----------



## Tony14 (May 16, 2005)

It worked pretty good to get dirt that I couldn't reach with my brush, but thats about it.


----------



## clayteachr (May 18, 2005)

There is a product called Formula...something  you can find it at I guess what you would have called head shops back in the 70's.  it is made to clean smoke residue etc out of glass pipes.  We find it works even on scale and stains etc.  We tried this after even muriatic acid couldn't get the stuff off, we are using vintage ketchup bottles for bath oils and homemade bubble bath and they have not only gotta be clean but sterile as well.
 Barb


----------

